# The Psychology Guild (Meet My Boys)



## Saskia (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi folks. Since I've already more or less introduced my boys in the Health section, I thought I'd post a piccie thread for them as well. Since I'm studying clinical psychology, my ratties were named after Sigmund Freud and Erich Fromm. I'm planning to get a bigger cage and add a Carl Gustav (Jung) and an Alfred (Adler) to their little group as soon as their health issues are resolved.;D

This is Sigmund (now nearly 7 months old) as a baby in my cousin's hands. I know you're not supposed to have favourites, but he is mine. He has always been sickly, right from the start, and I suppose a mother always likes her poor sick baby best.





















And here he is slightly older:














Rat-a-touille!


----------



## Saskia (Nov 5, 2011)

And more of Sigmund:



























Baby Erich (and older Sigmund):


----------



## Saskia (Nov 5, 2011)

More of the same photoshoot;D



























Erich (about 3 months old) and Sigmund (about 6 months old)















Martenitsi, a Bulgarian custom to selebrate spring which includes making red-and-white yarn bracelets and other adornments. The ratties seemed to like it too.


























Erich: It's mine, MINE, give it to me!

Unfortunately, I don't have any newer pictures of my boys, because my camera broke.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Haha, I like their names. Very nice rats. Sigmund looks very cute there


----------



## Ruma (Mar 20, 2012)

Aww! They're so precious. They look to be getting along nicely


----------



## skirised (Apr 14, 2012)

They're beautiful! I love Erich's coloring, and Sigmund is adorable. 
I love their names too, especially Sigmund.


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

Aw they are beautiful! Great photos too!!


----------



## Saskia (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you all! They're sending you lots of ratty kissies.


----------



## clickerlogic (Apr 27, 2012)

Classic, my guys are named Skinner and Pavlov! Felt like an ubergeek naming them that but seemed too perfect.


----------



## Saskia (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah, rats and psychology just seem to go hand in hand, don't they?
I just saw your threat - your boys are adorable!


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

Saskia said:


> Yeah, rats and psychology just seem to go hand in hand, don't they?
> I just saw your threat - your boys are adorable!


My dad was a psychologist for 27 years. And his patients were kept in cages too.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Sigmund is a very handsome big boy, and I be Erich will grow up to be an equally handsome manrat (I do love agoutis).


----------

